# What do you collect



## doctor Bob (13 Nov 2021)

Lets exclude woodwork items as I suspect we all collect those a bit.
I have 2 things
1/ started to collect vintage pedal cars, had to stop at 3, as pandemic just drove prices through the roof. Still look but need prices to drop a bit.
2/ Viz comics, easy to get hold of the majority, still find them very funny, I have about 290 of the 310 issues. Some of the early issues are rare and pricey so whether I'll get the lot is dubious as I can't see me doing a grand on a comic, so far it's cost me £270 total.

How about you?


----------



## NickDReed (13 Nov 2021)

Jars! They just may come in you know!


----------



## Sandyn (13 Nov 2021)

I used to collect coins years ago, then photographic equipment, but now I collect all sorts of stuff that i think will be useful. I have difficulty throwing some things out. I'm like a squirrel. I put things away because I might find a use for it and I usually do. Sometimes after 40 years!!!


----------



## toolsntat (13 Nov 2021)

In short, waaaay too much stuff....
A large amount of it is woodworking related tools etc but I collect across the board. Unusual and rare things pique my interest and displaying them to the masses is another part of the pleasure.

Was trying to find you a picture and then realised just how many contained at least one woodworking related tool.

However, from a meeting I attended the other night here's a little (non woodworking ) quiz I set up....
To save sidetracking this thread I've posted here... 








Guess the Gubbins Tool identification quiz....Now with Answers


Just for fun and to separate from Bob's thread here.... https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/threads/what-do-you-collect.133952/ Can you guess any? Cheers Andy Well done Triton on J 👏




www.ukworkshop.co.uk




Cheers Andy


----------



## Jameshow (14 Nov 2021)

Bikes approx 6! 
4 road and 2 MTB! 

Cheers James


----------



## akirk (14 Nov 2021)

books - thousands of them, lots of modern and children's first editions…
quite like collecting anything really - seem to have a lot if whisky


----------



## alan895 (14 Nov 2021)

I collect shot glasses - all in storage right now but I must have well over 150. When I buy a bigger house I will build some sort of display cabinet for all of them.


----------



## MikeK (14 Nov 2021)

Troika ceramics (about 150 pieces), Clarice Cliff ceramics (about 70 pieces), Moorcroft ceramics (about 40 pieces), Whitefriars Geoffrey Baxter glass (about 40 pieces), and Newlyn copper (about a dozen pieces). About half of the ceramics and glass are in display cases, but the rest are in use around the house, such as lamps and vases.

My wife is an avid reader and collects books. Lots of books. I might have to box up some of the ceramics to make room for more books, as they are in every room and their numbers grow every week.


----------



## TRITON (14 Nov 2021)

I used to collect bits of bicycles 

One company in particular, an English firm called Hope Technology,one of the market leaders in high end bike bits like disc brakes, hubs etc, and I've been collecting their stuff for about 22 years.



> However, from a meeting I attended the other night here's a little (non woodworking ) quiz I set up....


I'd say 'J' is a sailmakers palm.


----------



## Trainee neophyte (14 Nov 2021)

Olives.






That may not be what you had in mind, though.


----------



## Sideways (14 Nov 2021)

Blades.


----------



## Sideways (14 Nov 2021)

Facebook Friends (not!)


----------



## sawdust1 (14 Nov 2021)

Under strict orders from the boss I'm not allowed to collect anything anymore. 
Most of my collections have been sold off as she hates clutter, its an age thing.
I can see her point, if stuff has been in a box, in a cupboard and not looked at for 10 years why keep it !
At least the workshop stuff is safe !


----------



## Henniep (14 Nov 2021)

doctor Bob said:


> Lets exclude woodwork items as I suspect we all collect those a bit.
> I have 2 things
> 1/ started to collect vintage pedal cars, had to stop at 3, as pandemic just drove prices through the roof. Still look but need prices to drop a bit.
> 2/ Viz comics, easy to get hold of the majority, still find them very funny, I have about 290 of the 310 issues. Some of the early issues are rare and pricey so whether I'll get the lot is dubious as I can't see me doing a grand on a comic, so far it's cost me £270 total.
> ...


I'm into collectables (not antiques, although I have a few) my latest focus in on old glass and clay bottles pre 1900. Gathered 20 in the past 18 months.


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (14 Nov 2021)

Stripey jumpers.


----------



## Keith Cocker (14 Nov 2021)

Books, Books and more Books. A small part of my libraries. Needless to say, my wife is a minimalist and very tolerant. Our house is zoned into two types!!


----------



## nickds1 (14 Nov 2021)

Valves. Specifically mainly cold cathode discharge tubes like nixies plus audio and subminiature types for designing, building and repairing amplifiers, radios and digital neon clocks.

About 12,000 and counting...

Other stuff too... Several 1000 books, engraved mother of pearl, hop tokens from our area,.... Radios from the 1930s made by my wife's great grandfather...

Bit mad really.


----------



## dickm (14 Nov 2021)

Warning to you all. There comes a stage in life when you know that there are tools, materials, fittings, bicycles, garden machinery or whatever sitting around your workshop or house that you don't have enough years left to use, but the wrench of thinning them out is REALLY painful. I'm there...................


----------



## toolsntat (14 Nov 2021)

TRITON said:


> I'd say 'J' is a sailmakers palm.



Correct and separate Guess the Gubbins thread started...








Guess the Gubbins Tool identification quiz....Now with Answers


Just for fun and to separate from Bob's thread here.... https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/threads/what-do-you-collect.133952/ Can you guess any? Cheers Andy Well done Triton on J 👏




www.ukworkshop.co.uk




Cheers Andy


----------



## D_W (14 Nov 2021)

I guess guitars, but not intentionally. Somewhere around 25 guitars and 8 amplifiers. 

I have an ungodly number of hand tools, but do usually dump the ones that will not either be used or copied in the future.

Slowly thinning things, but making replenishes.


----------



## Turnr77 (14 Nov 2021)

Glass paperweights, but the best are too expensive to keep. I used to buy and sell them, used to be able to get them fairly reasonably at auction, keep and enjoy them for a while the sell them on at a profit to fund the next ones. It's a pretty specialised field as few are signed so bargains were to be had if you had done your research to recognise the makers,and I did pretty well, but for the last 3-4 years like many things prices have dropped and more collectors now have found the auctions so buy very few these days. Still probably have around 80-100.

A few below I have had and sold on.At the time of selling there was around £19,00 there, the last one pictured of the yellow flower wasn't mine, although I wish it was.
It appeared on ebay about 2013 listed as an unknown maker and being bought by the seller at a French Flea Market. It had a starting bid of £10, I saw it but didn't bother bidding as I knew what it was and what it was likely to make and it was out of my price range, it made £10,000!


----------



## artie (14 Nov 2021)

SWMBO's Aunt has been collecting £50 notes since she was a teenager. She's drawing the pension now, I often wonder how many she has.


----------



## Jameshow (14 Nov 2021)

D_W said:


> I guess guitars, but not intentionally. Somewhere around 25 guitars and 8 amplifiers.
> 
> I have an ungodly number of hand tools, but do usually dump the ones that will not either be used or copied in the future.
> 
> Slowly thinning things, but making replenishes.


Not to mention the 500+ chisels....!


----------



## TRITON (14 Nov 2021)

dickm said:


> Warning to you all. There comes a stage in life when you know that there are tools, materials, fittings, bicycles, garden machinery or whatever sitting around your workshop or house that you don't have enough years left to use, but the wrench of thinning them out is REALLY painful. I'm there...................


Done it.
Blowing my own trumpet I'd probably the largest and most obscure Hope technology collection in the UK,outwith the companys own museum and sold 2/3 of it(£5k) to buy a high end Emtb. I still hold a number of one offs and prototypes that never made it to retail sale.


----------



## D_W (14 Nov 2021)

Jameshow said:


> Not to mention the 500+ chisels....!



Yeah, too many chisels and probably still 75 or 100 sharpening stones. Strangely, I have none of the better chisel sets that I've made and nothing commercially sold is as good as 26c3 chisels (except Japanese chisels, but those are tough to find in the shape of an old ward).


----------



## heimlaga (14 Nov 2021)

I collect useful materials and parts and tools. 
Everybody needs a spare engine and spare gearbox for the car don't we?
Everybody needs a few tons of mild steel materials don't we?
Everybody needs a lorry load or two of sawn timber don't we?

Some of the more odd things found in my stashes:
-A 14 inch metal shaper.
-Some 20 or 30 three phase motors in various sizes
-A dozen or so used propeller shaft glands
-A dozen cast iron woodsstoves
-Quite a few panel doors mostly 18th and 19th century
-A few hundred kilos of old hand forged building hardware. Window hasps and door locks and hinges and so on.
-Cotton enough to caulk half a dozen wooden boats
-A spare welder providing spare parts for the welder I use.
-Some 200 square metres of garvanized corrugated steel roofing.
-Flat belt pulleys and a few line shaft hangers.
-50 kilos of white metal ingots for casting bearings
-A winding machine for rewinding burned out electric motors.

And besides that I also have quite a lot of books.


----------



## Turnr77 (14 Nov 2021)

Missing photos now uploaded to my reply above.


----------



## Jameshow (14 Nov 2021)

I'm starting to feel relatively normal...!!!


----------



## dickm (14 Nov 2021)

heimlaga said:


> I collect useful materials and parts and tools.
> Everybody needs a spare engine and spare gearbox for the car don't we?
> Everybody needs a few tons of mild steel materials don't we?
> Everybody needs a lorry load or two of sawn timber don't we?
> ...


Thank heavens. I feel nearly cleansed!


----------



## Droogs (14 Nov 2021)

I used to collect 2000AD as a kid and had the full first 600 all in mint condition, then not long after I joined up and my mum gave them to a couple of cub scouts for their jumble sale. I was not amused, she said "Ach your too old fer comics anyway". Little did she no at the time the first "Prog" was worth £200 and that was in the 80s. 

Also until I had to spend a bit of time (just under a year) being unemployed and technically homeless(I was living in a tent in the bushes of a large public park), I had never thrown away a book that I had read. At the time I had around 9000 and now I only have around 300. I also used to collect Zippos, usually with the crest or badge of a unit/base I had visited or worked with. Used to have some rare ones including original production run ones from the Varga Girls series and a Camel one. But all gone now, lost along with most of my stuff during the dark time of the early naughties.

Now I just seem to collect various genetic medical conditions as different bits of me start to fall apart


----------



## Sandyn (14 Nov 2021)

dickm said:


> Warning to you all. There comes a stage in life when you know that there are tools, materials, fittings, bicycles, garden machinery or whatever sitting around your workshop or house that you don't have enough years left to use, but the wrench of thinning them out is REALLY painful


I have an alternative theory. As long as I have things that 'I'll find a use for one day', I'm fine, I'll wake up for another day. The minute I run out of them, or throw the last one out, I'll drop dead on the spot! 
So far the first part of my theory seems to be holding out. I'm not going to bother testing the second part


----------



## danst96 (14 Nov 2021)

Not many material things but I do collect air miles. Got enough with KLM/AF and Air Canada to do a few long haul journeys for "free"


----------



## Jacob (14 Nov 2021)

toolsntat said:


> In short, waaaay too much stuff....
> A large amount of it is woodworking related tools etc but I collect across the board. Unusual and rare things pique my interest and displaying them to the masses is another part of the pleasure.
> 
> Was trying to find you a picture and then realised just how many contained at least one woodworking related tool.
> ...


The brass thing on the left is a window roller blind fitting - it would have had a pulley block mounted on it - adjusted by sliding and clipping in to the appropriate slots
PS or if it wasn't I've got things very like it which were!


----------



## deema (14 Nov 2021)

I need to see the doctor on Monday I’m cleariy not normal……I don’t collect anything


----------



## doctor Bob (14 Nov 2021)

I suppose I could also say I collect Deloreans, I have one at present but just about to buy another. Wife doesn't get it. To be fair I will probably sell the original one as the second is a bit special.


----------



## Adam W. (14 Nov 2021)

Maybe she knows more about Delorians than you think.


----------



## petermillard (14 Nov 2021)

I have a very modest collection of Seiko watches - one or two from each decade I’ve been breathing. I won’t pay silly money, and wasn’t sure I’d manage anything from the 60s, but picked a nice one up last year.


----------



## robgul (14 Nov 2021)

Jameshow said:


> Bikes approx 6!
> 4 road and 2 MTB!
> 
> Cheers James


Huh - you're just playing at collecting bikes - about 10 years ago I amassed 16 at the same time . . . . I'm now cured and only have 3


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (14 Nov 2021)

I collect Beswick.
Have hundreds of figurines to many to put on show.


----------



## Kittyhawk (14 Nov 2021)

Used medical equipment, mostly courtesy of my former boss who saves up out of date stuff for me.
Things like artery clamps, gullet forceps, syringes, drawing up needles, probes, oxygen tubing - all incredibly useful in the workshop.


----------



## DrPhill (14 Nov 2021)

I collect walking sticks. I make them, and cannot bear to part with them. Each represents another part of my life.......
About ten now. Who needs ten walking sticks?


----------



## bp122 (14 Nov 2021)

Bottle caps! My wife is a huge Fallout (computer game) fan, in which bottle caps of drinks are the currency after a nuclear holocaust. 

So we ask people who are close to us to save their bottle caps. 

There is one small woodworking project in it which may use about a 100, but god knows what we are going to do with the other 2200!


----------



## Alpha-Dave (14 Nov 2021)

Grudges.


 but more seriously vices and other work-holding devices. Depending on whether you count the ‘normal’ ones, or specialist things like carver’s screws, I would have 30-50 from tiny to huge.


----------



## jimmy_s (14 Nov 2021)

chemical elements

Also have some comics etc - don't collect them (was given them) - have the first Beano Album and some other stuff like that.


----------



## Droogs (14 Nov 2021)

doctor Bob said:


> I suppose I could also say I collect Deloreans, I have one at present but just about to buy another. Wife doesn't get it. To be fair I will probably sell the original one as the second is a bit special.




It can actually reach 88mph


----------



## Ollie78 (14 Nov 2021)

I have several watches (not posh ones just seiko and citizen and a seagull ). If i got rich I could have a problem with watches but I am not so it is self regulating.
And a certainly unnecessary amount of squares, engineering and woodworking style.

I love well made things and interesting mechanisms and could easily collect a bunch of stuff.
However, I have experience with a family member who is a genuine hoarder and this is always in the back of my mind, what if its genetic ?
The inability to part with things due to some connection known only to the hoarder is a difficult thing to get through and stressful for anyone involved.
Not to put anyone off of course 

Ollie


----------



## doctor Bob (14 Nov 2021)

Droogs said:


> It can actually reach 88mph



Occasionally, 40 years old now, speed is not essential. My sons 1L fiesta is miles quicker but not cooler.


----------



## baldkev (14 Nov 2021)

Ferraris. To be fair i havent started that collection yet, but i will when i win the lottery ( which i dont play )

I have a ton of tools, maybe 14 or 15 guitars, quite a few straight razors ( a lot of which need selling ) and kids..... i have 2, but a third is on order, due in at the end of march


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 Nov 2021)

I used to have a fair collection of Stanley 803s but gave them away.


----------



## Fergie 307 (15 Nov 2021)

Sandyn said:


> I used to collect coins years ago, then photographic equipment, but now I collect all sorts of stuff that i think will be useful. I have difficulty throwing some things out. I'm like a squirrel. I put things away because I might find a use for it and I usually do. Sometimes after 40 years!!!


When my daughter was about three I built her a Wendy house in the garden and glazed the Windows with clear acrylic. I kept the off cuts as they might come in handy. Rebuilding my lathe it has a clear perspex cover over the speed plate, which was badly scratched. Out came the acrylic which had been hiding behind my bench ever since I built the Wendy house, my daughter is now 21!
I confess I have loads of other similar stuff for which I have yet to find a use, but you never know !


----------



## Fergie 307 (15 Nov 2021)

My weakness is definitely watches. Would probably scare me to count them but I'm guessing 60 plus wristwatches and 40 odd pocket watches. Most of the wristwatches are Soviet era Russian ones, plus 70 's Seikos and Citizens, all mechanical. The Pocket watches are all American, Hamilton, Elgin and Waltham, but mainly Waterbury, and a few early Ingersolls. I mostly but them as non runners and then restore them myself, at which point I can't bring myself to sell them. They aren't expensive, don't think I have ever paid more than £100 odd, more often £20-30 for broken ones. Some once restored can be worth £3-400, so the kids will benefit when I'm gone. They all get used, can be amusing sometimes when you pull out a 19th century pocket watch to see what time it is, surprisingly a lot of youngsters seem to think they are pretty cool. I just get a lot of satisfaction from repairing them, and find it very relaxing.


----------



## Fergie 307 (15 Nov 2021)

DrPhill said:


> I collect walking sticks. I make them, and cannot bear to part with them. Each represents another part of my life.......
> About ten now. Who needs ten walking sticks?


My dad is exactly the same, loads of walking sticks and thumb staves. He's 98 now and can't walk far. I remember as a kid long walks in the countryside and he would always have a folding saw with him. Often used to dive into the nearest hedgerow and come out with his next project.


----------



## stuart little (15 Nov 2021)

artie said:


> SWMBO's Aunt has been collecting £50 notes since she was a teenager. She's drawing the pension now, I often wonder how many she has.


I'm collecting £5, £10, & £20 notes!


----------



## Keith 66 (15 Nov 2021)

My dad used to collect plates, every month a new one would arrive from Braford exchange, Bradex or Franklin mint. After he & mum died we cleared the house, it took weeks & we kept finding the poxy things everywhere. Scores & scores of them, all utterly worthless! I gave the lot away.
As for me i collect fillings in my teeth, G Clamps & clamps of all other sorts, a man can never have enough of them.
I have a fair few vintage air rifles & have a soft spot for good quality antique guns. As to if they are a good investment time will tell.


----------



## Sideways (15 Nov 2021)

deema said:


> I need to see the doctor on Monday I’m cleariy not normal……I don’t collect anything


Hah ! A man in denial.
I bet you do. You just don't realise it


----------



## Keith Cocker (15 Nov 2021)

I did think of collecting Wives but after I got the second one I realised how expensive the hobby was going to be so gave up.


----------



## treeturner123 (15 Nov 2021)

Books, just paperbacks, generally historical works by people such as Bernard Cornwall, Lindsey Davies etc. Lockdown has had a bad effect, there are too many village book swaps springing up! I'm trying not to add to my Sharpe collection!!

Also, a gift from my Gramps, Stamps, particularly GB and India pre 1947. He gave me his collection which was world wide and I spent the £10.00 he left in his will to me on the best 1d Black I could get 

Oh, and wood for turning OBVIOUSLY!! Have a barn with a good deal in it and have been told to STOP by my children who don't want to have to clear it out when I'm gone!!

Phil


----------



## Fergie 307 (15 Nov 2021)

heimlaga said:


> I collect useful materials and parts and tools.
> Everybody needs a spare engine and spare gearbox for the car don't we?
> Everybody needs a few tons of mild steel materials don't we?
> Everybody needs a lorry load or two of sawn timber don't we?
> ...


A man after my own heart. I have a whole shed full of spares for my 1980's S Class, pretty much a whole car minus the shell, and spare engine, gearbox and other bits for the Jeep. Makes perfect sense to me, drives the boss lady nuts !


----------



## Cabinetman (15 Nov 2021)

treeturner123 said:


> Books, just paperbacks, generally historical works by people such as Bernard Cornwall, Lindsey Davies etc. Lockdown has had a bad effect, there are too many village book swaps springing up! I'm trying not to add to my Sharpe collection!!
> 
> Also, a gift from my Gramps, Stamps, particularly GB and India pre 1947. He gave me his collection which was world wide and I spent the £10.00 he left in his will to me on the best 1d Black I could get
> 
> ...


You can only have as many Sharpe's as he wrote, - real shame! Do you have the short one set at Christmas time? And I believe there’s a new one about to come out. Ian


----------



## treeturner123 (15 Nov 2021)

Yes, I've got that one somewhere Ian

As for the new one, well, being tight, I'll wait till I see it in the village bookshelf or the second hand bookshop!!

Phil


----------



## JandK (15 Nov 2021)

I have a very small collection of Seiko watches and a large collection of cigars. I do smoke cigars about 6 times a year but replace them immediately. I am now at the stage of thinking about building a large humidor to keep them in.


----------



## akirk (15 Nov 2021)

treeturner123 said:


> Oh, and wood for turning OBVIOUSLY!! Have a barn with a good deal in it and have been told to STOP by my children who don't want to have to clear it out when I'm gone!!
> 
> Phil



Carry on - tell the children that there is a whole forum of people who will happily clear the barn of wood when necessary


----------



## sploo (15 Nov 2021)

Stress.




No? OK.

Music. Well over 1000 CDs and a slowly growing collection of vinyl.


----------



## Garden Shed Projects (15 Nov 2021)

I can hardly move in my house for stuff but I don’t collect anything. Don’t know where you find the room


----------



## Rustic Mike (15 Nov 2021)

doctor Bob said:


> Lets exclude woodwork items as I suspect we all collect those a bit.
> I have 2 things
> 1/ started to collect vintage pedal cars, had to stop at 3, as pandemic just drove prices through the roof. Still look but need prices to drop a bit.
> 2/ Viz comics, easy to get hold of the majority, still find them very funny, I have about 290 of the 310 issues. Some of the early issues are rare and pricey so whether I'll get the lot is dubious as I can't see me doing a grand on a comic, so far it's cost me £270 total.
> ...


I started collecting pounds shillings and pence, it’s very hard to get a satisfying collection together, as everyone wants it.


----------



## D_W (15 Nov 2021)

Keith Cocker said:


> I did think of collecting Wives but after I got the second one I realised how expensive the hobby was going to be so gave up.



Yeah, expensive, and the residual value is poor.


----------



## TRITON (15 Nov 2021)

Keith 66 said:


> a man can never have enough of them.


What ??  Filings in your teeth ?.
I would have thought there was a finite market there. 

Filings from other peoples teeth, now that would be a collection. Creepy but still a collection.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 Nov 2021)

My mother had a couple of Caithness glass paperweights. Every time I or my sister went away anywhere we bought her another one. She ended up with quite a collection. She got rid of them somewhere along the way and when we were both well adult something cropped up in conversation one day - you know, she said, I always loathed those things. I wish she'd told us before we bought them all.

She had quite a number of pieces of Meissen, Dresden, Doulton, Lladro etc. and one year she went on holiday, telling me to look after the house. I went there daily for a few days, then every few days. One day I went and opened up and the lounge looked like a bomb site - a squirrel had got down the chimney and couldn't get out. It had jumped from the mantlepiece to the sideboard to the cupboards time after time, and had knocked off and smashed about twenty pieces.


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (15 Nov 2021)

akirk said:


> Carry on - tell the children that there is a whole forum of people who will happily clear the barn of wood when necessary



And our fees to take it away are surprisingly low.


----------



## JefL (15 Nov 2021)

Airguns, had over 50 a while ago but I've slimmed it down to 44 now.
Triang Railways from the early 1960s, that started when clearing out Mum & Dad's loft I came across my old set from my childhood, I now have almost everything in the 7th edition catalogue except the transcontinental series, and quite a bit more besides.
I have a small collection of watches the star of which is a pre-moon Speedmaster Pro. Most of them are mechanical, I just love the smooth movement of the seconds hand, rather than the 1/2 second or 1 second jerks of the quartz movements.
Malt whisky, but that never seems to increase beyond five or six bottles, can't think why.


----------



## Ollie78 (15 Nov 2021)

JefL said:


> Malt whisky, but that never seems to increase beyond five or six bottles, can't think why.



You can't count Whisky as its a consumable, you can't collect water either. At least that's what I am saying. I have a few, Islay malts are my preference. Again not a collection....
Though maybe a fancy cabinet could be on the cards if I ever get time.

Ollie


----------



## baldkev (15 Nov 2021)

artie said:


> SWMBO's Aunt has been collecting £50 notes since she was a teenager. She's drawing the pension now, I often wonder how many she has.




A clever ruse... every birthday and christmas it guarantees she'll get 50 quid out of you


----------



## sammy.se (15 Nov 2021)

I used to collect Michael Jackson singles/LPs/Albums, but I lost them all when I moved house a few years ago :-( 
I don't collect anything any more...


----------



## thetyreman (15 Nov 2021)

I'm really bad for music, it's an obsession, thousands of CD's and it's about time I made a ridiculous cabinet for them all.


----------



## nickds1 (16 Nov 2021)

thetyreman said:


> I'm really bad for music, it's an obsession, thousands of CD's and it's about time I made a ridiculous cabinet for them all.


...or rip them onto a server and then you can get rid of the CDs... Go digital and no CDs, no cd player, no loss in quality either.

I did this with our 500+ CDs some years ago. Not looked back.


----------



## mg123 (16 Nov 2021)

Aquariums, it was an addiction of mine a few years back but a house move helped ween me off them, and now a chance meeting with another aquarium user brought me back into the habit. I currently have 7 set up and another 3 in waiting. I can spend hours zoned out in an aquarium black hole, it's unhealthy.

My father was a collector of very random things, mainly electrical and more specifically telephony related. He was a British telecom worker for many years, he passed away 2 years ago and I'm now the proud owner of more phones than I know what to do with, also lots of obscure tools for telephone repairs, about 50 sets of imperial feeler gauges, hundreds of screwdrivers, pliers, spanners and God knows what else. He also became intrigued/obsessed in a nuclear war, so he'd also been buying a lot of cold war oddments, gas masks, full radiation suits, lots of radiation meters etc. They're also in my garage sitting around until I know what to do with them.


----------



## Auldfart2010 (16 Nov 2021)

Anything with a sharp edge will get my atention. I just wish I could master circular breathing for all the didgeridoos that I have.


----------



## John Brown (16 Nov 2021)

Rustic Mike said:


> I started collecting pounds shillings and pence, it’s very hard to get a satisfying collection together, as everyone wants it.


I was on a cycling holiday in Ireland many moons ago, and we stopped in Tipperary to take on "fuel". A boy of about 10 came over and said "excuse me, but I'm putting together a collection of coins from around the world, and I wondered if you'd have any pound coins you could spare".
I seem to remember we gave him a couple. He probably owns Ryanair or something by now.


----------



## Keith 66 (16 Nov 2021)

TRITON said:


> What ??  Filings in your teeth ?.
> I would have thought there was a finite market there.
> Filings from other peoples teeth, now that would be a collection. Creepy but still a collection.



Fillings in teeth i didnt want but got them anyway. 
G Clamps etc are something many woodworkers collect willingly me included.

As for air rifles a guy i know has over 400 air guns & similar number of air pistols, absolutely obsessed & just has to buy them. 
He never sells any, He & his wife think they are worth a fortune & many are worth a lot, trouble is when they come on the market after he is gone it will crash the said market!


----------



## shed9 (16 Nov 2021)

I think I have started to realise that I have a collector impulse on most of the things I take an interest in. 

When I got into hand tools for woodworking I pretty much went west and now have an obscene number of Stanley type 11's and modern premium hand planes. I took up photography before lock down and am now swimming in Contax Zeiss and Russian lenses. The latest interest has been astronomy which I'm fresh into but already have more scopes than I know what to do with.

My point is that I think collecting can be addictive and not sure that's always healthy. That said, the value of my hand planes and especially my lens stash has pretty much doubled to tripled across the board in terms of what I originally paid for them. I have a knack (which I suspect is more dumb luck than skill) for buying items that tend to go up in price when I collect things. I have genuinely considered putting serious money into the process to see what profit margin it would produce, just need to be able to sell it on and not hoard it.


----------



## shed9 (16 Nov 2021)

doctor Bob said:


> I suppose I could also say I collect Deloreans, I have one at present but just about to buy another. Wife doesn't get it. To be fair I will probably sell the original one as the second is *a bit special*.


Why is no one else teasing this out? Please tell more.


----------



## selectortone (16 Nov 2021)

shed9 said:


> Why is no one else teasing this out? Please tell more.


Back To The Future replica?


----------



## Daniel2 (16 Nov 2021)

Me too.
C'mon @doctor Bob tell us some more


----------



## Flynnwood (16 Nov 2021)

I collect thoughts. Earth spinning at n miles per second, encompassed of gravity to the Sun. And why we have not yet found a way to harvest two thirds of the world (sea water), to store electricity from the Sun that shines all the time, and will last around another billion or more years. It should also be mentioned I've just been jabbed.


----------



## Limey Lurker (17 Nov 2021)

Auldfart2010 said:


> Anything with a sharp edge will get my atention. I just wish I could master circular breathing for all the didgeridoos that I have.


How (or perhaps it should be "why") do you sharpen a didgeridoo?


----------



## Yojevol (17 Nov 2021)

Clay pipe fragments. I dig them up in the garden. I've got a jam jar full. It's a nice reminder that that people have been digging here for the last 160 years.
Brian


----------



## recipio (17 Nov 2021)

mg123 said:


> Aquariums, it was an addiction of mine a few years back but a house move helped ween me off them, and now a chance meeting with another aquarium user brought me back into the habit. I currently have 7 set up and another 3 in waiting. I can spend hours zoned out in an aquarium black hole, it's unhealthy.



I've got one sitting in the shed - about 3 x 1 foot. Can the glass be recovered to use as shelving ?


----------



## D_W (17 Nov 2021)

Daniel2 said:


> Me too.
> C'mon @doctor Bob tell us some more



Probably has a working flux capacitor and he's slow in responding here because he's in another decade right now.


----------



## Alder (17 Nov 2021)

Roses. 
On the way home from a Yandles show we called at a Garden Centre just off the M5 near Avonmouth, Sanders Garden World? 
My wife saw a Rose she fancied (Munstead Wood) and it was duly purchased. 
When I got home I googled to try and learn what to do with it and I was hooked. I am now over 20 in number with some success occasionally because of me and sometimes despite of me.
Russell


----------



## Sachakins (18 Nov 2021)

nickds1 said:


> ...or rip them onto a server and then you can get rid of the CDs... Go digital and no CDs, no cd player, no loss in quality either.
> 
> I did this with our 500+ CDs some years ago. Not looked back.


Right up until server dies taking everything with it, unless you have a raid array server farm backup, with separate off site back ups to.

Had a friend do similar, about 6 months after he had a scare when his hard drive took a dive, he hadn't any other backup or cloud storage, luckily we got all data back from it for him.

I advised him he really needed to get his backup safe store sorted out. Like everyone else today they wold reach for cloud storage.

Didn't see him for a few months, when we next met I asked had he got a backup system sorted, OH yes he smiled, but took me a couple of months to do it, but now I've backed everything onto cds for safety.

He really couldn't understand my fit of hysterical laughter, to this day I dont think he grasps the hilariousness of it.

As they say, stupidity can't be taught, it takes skill to be that dumb......


----------



## nickds1 (18 Nov 2021)

Sachakins said:


> Right up until server dies taking everything with it, unless you have a raid array server farm backup, with separate off site back ups to.



Probably just as well then that I have mirrored Synology SANs in two buildings 100mtrs apart - my office/workshop and the comms rack in the main house, both protected by online UPS plus several TB of Google Cloud storage as tertiary backup (our uplink is slow as we don't have fibre here yet). There's a UniFi 1.7Gbps Building-to-Building bridge between the house and office, so that's fast enough (the whole network here, including all the APs, is UniFi).

TBH, either or both of the SANs could serve up the music - the LMS server is a bit redundant in that aspect, except it talks to the client nodes (mostly RPi 3Bs running Max2Play with IQaudIO hats, but that will change in the next few months). The server does have Spotify &YouTube etc connectors and does also serve up internet radio, so that's useful - my wife is a polyglot (7 languages, including modern Greek and Arabic) and uses many foreign stations to "keep her ear in" for those languages. Greek radio is awful; Arabic likewise.

Oh, and periodically I take an image onto a portable SSD of the LMS server - not often as it doesn't change that much as most new music is via online streaming services.

Mind you, backing up the vinyl is more tricky. Some of those LPs would be difficult to replace.

Yes, I know this is not a normal setup, but just periodically putting a decent sized USB stick into the server and backing up to that is enough for most folk. It doesn't have to be rocket science.


----------



## Keith Cocker (18 Nov 2021)

nickds1 said:


> Probably just as well then that I have mirrored Synology SANs in two buildings 100mtrs apart - my office/workshop and the comms rack in the main house, both protected by online UPS plus several TB of Google Cloud storage as tertiary backup (our uplink is slow as we don't have fibre here yet). There's a UniFi 1.7Gbps Building-to-Building bridge between the house and office, so that's fast enough (the whole network here, including all the APs, is UniFi).
> 
> TBH, either or both of the SANs could serve up the music - the LMS server is a bit redundant in that aspect, except it talks to the client nodes (mostly RPi 3Bs running Max2Play with IQaudIO hats, but that will change in the next few months). The server does have Spotify &YouTube etc connectors and does also serve up internet radio, so that's useful - my wife is a polyglot (7 languages, including modern Greek and Arabic) and uses many foreign stations to "keep her ear in" for those languages. Greek radio is awful; Arabic likewise.
> 
> ...



Wow!!!! You like technology!!!


----------



## John Brown (18 Nov 2021)

nickds1 said:


> Probably just as well then that I have mirrored Synology SANs in two buildings 100mtrs apart - my office/workshop and the comms rack in the main house, both protected by online UPS plus several TB of Google Cloud storage as tertiary backup (our uplink is slow as we don't have fibre here yet). There's a UniFi 1.7Gbps Building-to-Building bridge between the house and office, so that's fast enough (the whole network here, including all the APs, is UniFi).
> 
> TBH, either or both of the SANs could serve up the music - the LMS server is a bit redundant in that aspect, except it talks to the client nodes (mostly RPi 3Bs running Max2Play with IQaudIO hats, but that will change in the next few months). The server does have Spotify &YouTube etc connectors and does also serve up internet radio, so that's useful - my wife is a polyglot (7 languages, including modern Greek and Arabic) and uses many foreign stations to "keep her ear in" for those languages. Greek radio is awful; Arabic likewise.
> 
> ...


I guess you don't get much time for relaxing and listening to music whilst managing that lot!


----------



## baldkev (18 Nov 2021)

D_W said:


> Probably has a working flux capacitor and he's slow in responding here because he's in another decade right now.



 if thats the case, he's probably in 2010 buying up landrovers so he can make 10 times as much in profit!


----------



## nickds1 (18 Nov 2021)

Keith Cocker said:


> Wow!!!! You like technology!!!


Technology is and always has been my job - I used to run the technology functions (CTO) for large financial institutions. Networking is just a small part of that.

I now own and run a cloud-based digital publishing business, so I have a semi-professional setup at home.



John Brown said:


> I guess you don't get much time for relaxing and listening to music whilst managing that lot!



It's easy as once set up, mostly it "just works". Relaxing is tricky: too many ideas; too many projects; too little time.


----------



## D_W (18 Nov 2021)

baldkev said:


> if thats the case, he's probably in 2010 buying up landrovers so he can make 10 times as much in profit!



I briefly confused range rover with land rovers but I think I'm less confused now about which go up in value!


----------



## baldkev (18 Nov 2021)

D_W said:


> I briefly confused range rover with land rovers but I think I'm less confused now about which go up in value!



They've all gone up a lot since the pandemic, although landrover prices rocketed after they announced they weren't making them any more ( or at least not in that shape )
If it aint broke, don't fix it


----------



## D_W (18 Nov 2021)

baldkev said:


> They've all gone up a lot since the pandemic, although landrover prices rocketed after they announced they weren't making them any more ( or at least not in that shape )
> If it aint broke, don't fix it



that's the trouble with the range rovers over here - they're usually broken, but they're like the better of audi's offerings -when they're new, they've got great style. 

Audis here in the states usually obsolete themselves around 100k miles due to parts prices and the frequency of nonsense repairs (hoses on breathers that are eroded by crankcase oil mist, plug wires that crack within 4 years of new, etc). I have *heard* that VW/Audi's euro-made products are better and hold up better, but at least on the VW side, what we usually get isn't that. (my first car out of college was a VW - $7k of unscheduled work already by 4 years old and 45k miles - I dumped it at that point - and then got married to someone who had recently bought a new VW )

I only personally know one person with a range rover, though - they're here in some number, but not like the other luxury cars, and even the big luxe cars are getting thin in favor of things like Tesla P100Ds.


----------



## Sachakins (18 Nov 2021)

nickds1 said:


> Snip...
> I now own and run a cloud-based digital publishing business, so I have a semi-professional setup at home.



Semi professional setup!!!!!
Wow, I know many SME's would kill for that setup.

Wonder what you would do to make fully professional 
For business or otherwise that is seriously an impressive setup


----------



## nickds1 (18 Nov 2021)

Sachakins said:


> Semi professional setup!!!!!
> Wow, I know many SME's would kill for that setup.
> 
> Wonder what you would do to make fully professional



It's really not that special - if I went "fully professional" it'd probably be Cisco-centric, but for me sticking to UniFi all round makes for easily manageable infrastructure, especially as multiple buildings are involved. The UniFi bridge is pretty new to their portfolio - I like using wireless bridges as opposed to buried or catenary cabling as it avoids issues with ground potential differences - this is highly relevant here as we're in the countryside on top of a big hill, so we get a reasonable amount of lightning etc. If the buildings were connected by data cables, that could be highly problematic as electronic barriers are simply not fast enough to protect against local strikes. We have a 3-phase supply and each building is on a separate phase - this also helps galvanic isolation.

Regarding the SANs - the nice thing about Synology kit is that it's much the same software from the smallest to the largest system they provide. My two SANs are only 6TB each, so small devices in the SAN world - the SANs mirror so all data is in at least two distinct buildings.


----------



## Keith Cocker (19 Nov 2021)

baldkev said:


> They've all gone up a lot since the pandemic, although landrover prices rocketed after they announced they weren't making them any more ( or at least not in that shape )
> If it aint broke, don't fix it



I had a beautiful Defender which was my pride and joy. It was nicked overnight from my drive. It was no consolation but I got a good deal more than I paid for it or spent on it from the insurance claim. I hadn’t the heart to buy a new one knowing that sooner or later some turnip would pinch it!!


----------



## Keith Cocker (19 Nov 2021)

Keith Cocker said:


> I had a beautiful Defender which was my pride and joy. It was nicked overnight from my drive. It was no consolation but I got a good deal more than I paid for it or spent on it from the insurance claim. I hadn’t the heart to buy a new one knowing that sooner or later some turnip would pinch it!!



Ooh! I like the way the forum software turns my use of the word for someone born out of wedlock to “turnip” !! Vey nifty!!


----------



## MorrisWoodman12 (19 Nov 2021)

baldkev said:


> if thats the case, he's probably in 2010 buying up landrovers so he can make 10 times as much in profit!


Nah! That would require too much storage and they'd rust away. He's bought up all the Bailey and Stanley type 71 router planes before Paul Sellars hiked the price!


----------



## doctor Bob (20 Nov 2021)

Daniel2 said:


> Me too.
> C'mon @doctor Bob tell us some more



Give me 2 weeks and I can post about it, all a bit hush hush at present getting it over the line.


----------



## Daniel2 (20 Nov 2021)

doctor Bob said:


> Give me 2 weeks and I can post about it, all a bit hush hush at present getting it over the line.




(I won't tell anyone).


----------



## Adam W. (20 Nov 2021)

doctor Bob said:


> Give me 2 weeks and I can post about it, all a bit hush hush at present getting it over the line.


Wot, won't it start ?


----------



## selectortone (20 Nov 2021)

Adam W. said:


> Wot, won't it start ?


He's waiting for it to return from 1955.


----------



## baldkev (20 Nov 2021)

selectortone said:


> He's waiting for it to return from 1955.



Hmmmm, time travel logistics must be difficult


----------



## TFrench (21 Nov 2021)

I have a collection of machine tools - wood and metalwork. Wadkin, startrite, deckel, hardinge, smart and brown, oerlikon. If its obsolete and has "gizmosity" (die filing machine, pantograph or metal shaper) I'm all over it. Manual machinery is so much more interesting than a CNC, even if its not as quick or productive. I try to trade up though to limit having multiples of the same machine. Current count is 5 lathes, but they all do different things, honest!

Also have a substantial collection of vices, to the point where I'm running out of room on the trophy shelves!


----------



## selectortone (21 Nov 2021)

Hey Doc, if you do get a time-travelling DeLorean, could you please travel back to China two years ago and tell them eating bats isn't a good idea?


----------



## Jameshow (21 Nov 2021)

TFrench said:


> I have a collection of machine tools - wood and metalwork. Wadkin, startrite, deckel, hardinge, smart and brown, oerlikon. If its obsolete and has "gizmosity" (die filing machine, pantograph or metal shaper) I'm all over it. Manual machinery is so much more interesting than a CNC, even if its not as quick or productive. I try to trade up though to limit having multiples of the same machine. Current count is 5 lathes, but they all do different things, honest!
> 
> Also have a substantial collection of vices, to the point where I'm running out of room on the trophy shelves!


I too have a substantial collection of vices....!


----------



## baldkev (21 Nov 2021)

Jameshow said:


> I too have a substantial collection of vices....!


 yep but he meant the things that tighten, not the things that get you in trouble  (just kidding)


----------



## Jameshow (21 Nov 2021)

baldkev said:


> yep but he meant the things that tighten, not the things that get you in trouble  (just kidding)


Mince pies, 
Chocolate,
Classic cars, 
planes, 
Saws, 
Bikes, 
Boats, etc etc... 

I need help!!!


----------



## Cabinetman (21 Nov 2021)

God I must be boring, I don’t collect anything, last thing I collected was American Bubble gum cards, can still smell it now after half a century. Ian


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (22 Nov 2021)

So what determines when something is "a collection"? Versus "a necessity of life", or "a curiosity" or just things that take up space in an allotted place ... unlike David W, who has everything and all over the place?  (sorry David ).

I assume that a Collector needs to have a sort of obsessive streak ... adding one more just because it fits the grouping? My wife has this thing for shoes ... shades of Imelda Marcos. I encourage this as she does not complain about my purchases. 

I do have access to 7 million music albums. Of course, they are all in the Cloud, belonging to Tidal. Can a Borrower be a Collector? Generally, I collect in series of 1 item. Then I move on to another item. And another. Can I be a collector of disparate items?

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Droogs (22 Nov 2021)

With the reorg and sort out of the workshop underway, I discovered over the weekend that I am/was apparently a secret collector of Sporks. Just chucked 32 of them in the skip. Found in some really unexpected places in the workshop, not a bad number to have collected over the ~8 years I have been in this little hideaway.


----------



## Spectric (22 Nov 2021)

dickm said:


> There comes a stage in life when you know that there are tools, materials, fittings, bicycles, garden machinery or whatever sitting around your workshop or house that you don't have enough years left to use


Glad I am not alone, yes the point where you realise you only have two hands and there are only so many hours in a week. My approach is that you need to narrow down the field and then concentrate on whats left, but letting go! I find that some stuff you can sell but all you get in exchange is money, another way I find is to just give it to someone that will really appreciate it who may not be in a position to buy and put a smile on their face, showing there is more to life than money.


----------



## Cabinetman (22 Nov 2021)

Good advice thanks, there will be a lot of stuff from my workshop I can’t take to the states with me later next year, will have to find a deserving cause. Ian


----------



## stuart little (22 Nov 2021)

Droogs said:


> With the reorg and sort out of the workshop underway, I discovered over the weekend that I am/was apparently a secret collector of Sporks. Just chucked 32 of them in the skip. Found in some really unexpected places in the workshop, not a bad number to have collected over the ~8 years I have been in this little hideaway.


Never heard of 'em; so just googled & now I know!


----------



## Jameshow (22 Nov 2021)

Happy to help anyone needing to offload woodworking tools....!!!


----------



## gwaithcoed (23 Nov 2021)

During the pandemic I've done very little. At 84 i'm just sitting watching TV so I suppose I'm just collecting Dust


----------



## sammy.se (23 Nov 2021)

doctor Bob said:


> I suppose I could also say I collect Deloreans, I have one at present but just about to buy another. Wife doesn't get it. To be fair I will probably sell the original one as the second is a bit special.




Buy this one Dr Bob. It's special. 




__





Auto Trader UK - New and Used Cars For Sale


Find your next car with Auto Trader UK, the official #1 site to buy and sell new and used cars. Over 400,000 cars online. Simple, easy, quick!




www.autotrader.co.uk


----------



## Mr Christopher (23 Nov 2021)

Cabinetman said:


> God I must be boring, I don’t collect anything, last thing I collected was American Bubble gum cards, can still smell it now after half a century. Ian


Yes, I can imagine the smell too. Most young lads in the playground used to flick the cards trying to knock down cards that had been stood up against a wall or something equally suitable. If you were successful and knocked down the last standing card you collected 'the pot' all the cards used. Seem to remember some quite gruesome scenes on the war cards! Wouldn't get away with it now.......PC Police you know.


----------



## Peri (23 Nov 2021)

Music. 14,000 albums (roughly).

My wife collects 'Edge' sculptures.


----------



## Droogs (23 Nov 2021)

sammy.se said:


> Buy this one Dr Bob. It's special.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only thing is you have to look like Michael Gove to sit in the passenger seat


----------



## Cabinetman (23 Nov 2021)

God that’s awful, and not cheap either. I’m surprised it’s allowed on the road with those sharp corners and edges, not what you would call subtle!


----------



## doctor Bob (28 Nov 2021)

a few expressed interest in the second delorean I was hoping to buy. I went up to the midlands today to view it and came away empty handed. It was a very rare car, due one of 3 factory RHD, there were about another 16 but these were done by wooler hodec, had great historical value but the guy wanted top dollar and when I looked at it, it was obvious that there was a lot of work to put it right. These cars have a ceiling price and my fear was that I'd end up chucking to much at it, so walked away. So I just have a standard LHD one for the moment.


----------



## Daniel2 (28 Nov 2021)

doctor Bob said:


> a few expressed interest in the second delorean I was hoping to buy. I went up to the midlands today to view it and came away empty handed. It was a very rare car, due one of 3 factory RHD, there were about another 16 but these were done by wooler hodec, had great historical value but the guy wanted top dollar and when I looked at it, it was obvious that there was a lot of work to put it right. These cars have a ceiling price and my fear was that I'd end up chucking to much at it, so walked away. So I just have a standard LHD one for the moment.



Oh well. Can't win them all.
Thank's for the update, though.


----------



## Lonsdale73 (28 Nov 2021)

Do inexplicable cuts and bruises count?

I've never really thought of them as 'collections' as they were all for use and regular enjoyment rather than display only but over the years I have owned and enjoyed a lot of photographic equipment, books and records/CD's.

About the only thing I'm an avid collector of now is Nectar points which I then exchange for ebay vouchers. Earlier this year, I 'bought' a brand new Axminster bandsaw, entirely paid for by nectar points converted to ebay vouchers. And yesterday I took delivery of an SK100 chuck, two thirds of it paid for by converted nectar points.


----------



## TomGW (29 Nov 2021)

Watches. Far too many. The core of the collection is older (1970s) Omega Speedmasters (Moonwatch, MKii, Mkiii, Mkiv etc) and Heuer chronos of the same era, plus similar/related models from Tissot, Zodiac etc. I think there may be approx 60 or 70.


----------



## Hanman-Tools (29 Nov 2021)

I have over the years collected old Tool Makers Catalogues, nowadays they are going for a bit too much so not so many additions lately.


----------



## Hanman-Tools (3 Feb 2022)

Is A for a blind person ?
Is D a Betal nut cracker ?
Is I a fly tying clamp ?
J a Sail Makers Palm


----------



## doctor Bob (3 Feb 2022)

just got this little beauty.
It's an Ferrari 500 Indy American retro pedal car.


----------



## Rustic Mike (3 Feb 2022)

doctor Bob said:


> just got this little beauty.
> It's an Ferrari 500 Indy American retro pedal car.



Lovely, It wouldn’t be any good for me I’m a decorator and there’s no we’re to put a roof rack for my ladders.


----------



## Awac (3 Feb 2022)

bp122 said:


> Bottle caps! My wife is a huge Fallout (computer game) fan, in which bottle caps of drinks are the currency after a nuclear holocaust.
> 
> So we ask people who are close to us to save their bottle caps.
> 
> There is one small woodworking project in it which may use about a 100, but god knows what we are going to do with the other 2200!



You should use the name Festus (the animated rancher) from the Sunset Sarsaparilla company! Ha ha, love that game! Oh no, I have that song in my head now “I got spurs that jingle, jangle, jingle….” Damit, damit, damit…


----------



## Gavlar (4 Feb 2022)

Vintage analytical balances - purely mechanical ones that can weigh accurately down to a ten-thousandth of a gram. They mainly date from the 1950s and IMHO are objects of great beauty as well as precision. 

I have four, which is realistically all I have room for, under current domestic arrangements.


----------



## Adam W. (4 Feb 2022)

Hmmmmm.......What is it you're measuring?


----------



## Gavlar (4 Feb 2022)

Nothing Adam, I have no actual use for them, just think they are beautifully engineered and worth preserving. Expensive items in their day.

edit: Although, thinking back, my Dad used to get me to weigh his wedding ring every few years or so, to see how much gold had worn off. He kept a graph of loss mass over time. Useless information of course.


----------



## jcassidy (4 Feb 2022)

LOL I thought this thread was done!

I have a nice collection of coins from around the world, started by nicking pfennigs off the German fishermen's boats as a small kid! Then my dad started bringing me back coins from his deployments with the UN.

I had a great collection of vintage t-shirts from band tours, until my mum binned them when I was in Oz, cos she needed the suitcase...  

I used to collect watches too but I decided I only needed one watch. I still have a dozen or so I can't bring myself to let go. 

I seen to have collected a fair number of West German ceramics, not sure how.


----------



## woodieallen (4 Feb 2022)

Gavlar said:


> Vintage analytical balances - purely mechanical ones that can weigh accurately down to a ten-thousandth of a gram. They mainly date from the 1950s and IMHO are objects of great beauty as well as precision.
> 
> I have four, which is realistically all I have room for, under current domestic arrangements.
> 
> View attachment 128598




Oh that is beautiful. Thank you for posting. I'm jealous. Very.

I just seem to collect sawdust and blunt chisels.


----------



## Jake (5 Feb 2022)

Gavlar said:


> ...under current domestic arrangements.



Rofl etc


----------



## Jake (5 Feb 2022)

Adam W. said:


> Hmmmmm.......What is it you're measuring?



How's he supposed to know? That would take even more space for microscopes.


----------



## Jake (5 Feb 2022)

doctor Bob said:


> just got this little beauty. It's an Ferrari 500 Indy American retro pedal car.



That's like the ultimate floofy kitten/puppy of pedal cars.


----------



## doctor Bob (5 Feb 2022)

here are the other 3


----------



## Rustic Mike (6 Feb 2022)

jcassidy said:


> LOL I thought this thread was done!
> 
> I have a nice collection of coins from around the world, started by nicking pfennigs off the German fishermen's boats as a small kid! Then my dad started bringing me back coins from his deployments with the UN.
> 
> ...


I’ve just sold my collection of vacuum cleaners, as they were just collecting dust.


----------



## Doris (6 Feb 2022)

I collect ugly mugs and vulcanite stoppers.


----------



## chris.s (7 Feb 2022)

I collect these and when I find out what it is I'll look for another one.


----------



## jcassidy (7 Feb 2022)

chris.s said:


> I collect these and when I find out what it is I'll look for another one. View attachment 128843


A food warmer, a.k.a."pap warmer", for keeping childrens remedies warm at the bedside overnight. 

See here

Quite collectible, this one appears to be missing the handle from the food container?


----------



## Droogs (7 Feb 2022)

and I thought it was a George III's glue pot


----------



## chris.s (7 Feb 2022)

jcassidy said:


> A food warmer, a.k.a."pap warmer", for keeping childrens remedies warm at the bedside overnight.
> 
> See here
> 
> Quite collectible, this one appears to be missing the handle from the food container?


that is a possibility also it has been suggested it's a milk warmer but the tub at the top only holds 2 FL oz and from the patent no. 10192 stamped on the base it's an 1882 vesta case in the shape of a cigarette. As it collapses into a pocket sized thingy I think it's a travelling brandy warmer possibly shaped to take a glass & leather hip flask.


----------



## Rustic Mike (7 Feb 2022)

chris.s said:


> that is a possibility also it has been suggested it's a milk warmer but the tub at the top only holds 2 FL oz and from the patent no. 10192 stamped on the base it's an 1882 vesta case in the shape of a cigarette. As it collapses into a pocket sized thingy I think it's a travelling brandy warmer possibly shaped to take a glass & leather hip flask.
> View attachment 128851
> View attachment 128849
> View attachment 128850


I think you are spot on with that


----------



## ajsimmo (8 Feb 2022)

Joe Bar figures. Purely by accident, but loved them and wasted some cash! 
Funnily enough, I'm just about to make a small table with some of these figures encased in clear Epoxy! Why? - because I can!


----------



## baldkev (14 Feb 2022)

@doctor Bob 









The DeLorean Is Officially Back, And It's Electric - IGN


The DeLorean is returning in 2022 as an electric vehicle, reviving the brand made famous by Back to the Future.




www.ign.com


----------



## chris.s (14 Feb 2022)

the Delorean was broadcast 2 weeks ago.

Vintage Voltage - Transforming Classics into Electrifying Rides


----------



## baldkev (14 Feb 2022)

Im usually behind the times


----------

